# I was hoping for a great load in both bullets, but for now It'll be 200 Barnes.



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

OK, I was out "testing" today.

8mmRM, 200 TSX and 220 Serra.

Mag Pro

h1000

RL 26.

100 yards off bags.

For whatever reason, the 8 Will NOT shoot Mag Pro with either bullet.

The H1000 showed some promise with the 220 gr but with the higher loads I was testing was a no go in fact It over Pressured on the first test.

VERY hard to open the bolt.

The RL 26 looked good with the 200 last time, so we upped it and tested again.

84.5, 85, 85.5 and 86 GR.

84.5 was ok but the 85 was outstanding, 85.5 opened up and 86 barely stayed on paper.

SO is this "good enough"? Speed is right at 3100 FPS.










I'll revisit the 220's later maybe but I think I found my load.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Some times all is takes is a little time and you have it, I have to shoot a lot to find the right ones.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Anyone who has loaded for any length of time hoping to hit the sweet spot has experienced " the point of no return". I've posted several groups in the past( I need to post more of my targets) it never ceases to amaze me that someone always posts" but you're not hitting the bullseye, I try to explain that I'll just adjust the scope when I find the right load. I can explain it to them but I can't make them comprehend it. 
You did well to take your time. That's good enough for me !


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah Don I have had the same problem too.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

If I zero it at its point-blank range 232 yards. It is around 2 1/2 high at 100 and 2 1/2" low at 300.

SO never have to guess out to 300 yards on deer or elk.
PS the bullet is still supersonic at 1000 yards.


----------

